# Old Thread: A Complete List of Teen Due Dates



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/babygirlstork_expat.gifhttps://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/babystorkgreen2_expat.gifhttps://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/babystorkboy_expat.gif​ 
Hello Girls :hi:​ 
This is the all new updated *Teens* Due date list.........if you want to be added or want baby's sex high-lighted in the appropriate colour reply to this thread! ​ 
Good Luck girls, and enjoy your pregnancies! :happydance:​ 
Pink :pink: - Girl bumps
Blue :blue: - Boy bumps​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​ 
*2008*​ 
*January*
duejan19th - 15th 
Specialbump - 17th 
CharliesMammy - 18th
YummyMummy2be - 24th 
jenny873 - 30th​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​ 
*February*
marmite - 4th
xarlenex - 14th
vicky9207 - 15th
Megan - 16th​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​ 
*March*
mamii2be18 - 7th
Lauren_16 - 13th​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​ 
*April*
TashaAndBump - 8th
xjade edenx - 12th
Goldlion - 13th
amy - 16th
xxleannexx - 16th
missjess - 16th
Mommy2Raven -24th​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​ 
*May*
Maria+Cookie - 3rd
KimxNxBeggsy - 5th
Lisa - 9th
mommyat18 - 12th
Mandy18 - 20th
xCherylx - 20th
toriaaaaTRASH - 25th
mummy2b - 29th​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​ 
*June*
rhi_rhi1- 6th
lfc sarah - 8th
GAURDIANANGEL - 10th
tarni08 - 10th
alteasdale - 14th
Yummymummy - 20th
Sarah_16x - 21st
Mommie2Be08 - 29th
bexy_22 - 29th
Carolinecourt - 30th​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​ 
*July*
Solly+podge - 4th
Rache16+Bump - 9th
Ellianna - 12th
Holly - 17th
Teen-Mum-16 - 19th
Babyybounces - last week in July
mommy2B - 28th​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​ 
*August*
xgemmax - 1st
Xbryoni&bumpX - 7th
Princess_t - 8th
Candy - 9th
Carrie J - 10th
hr.lr.07 - 16th
yumm_ymummy - 16th​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​ 
*September*
mummy_watts - 2nd
Trishawootton - 16th
Tasha18 - 24th​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​ 
*October*
sao - 7th
Nikky0907 - 8th
7WZ - 13th
tone - 13th
Holly - 16th
carmenR - 18th
Roxie - 22nd
Blob - 28th​ 

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​ 
*November*
Alice&bump - 1st
NatalieB - 3rd
Ella170- 6th
Jodie x- 13th
Emma.Gi - 15th
Novbaby08 - 22nd
Zanny - 22nd​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​ 
*December*
mrs-mickeyd2b - 6th
tiff123 - 11th
pandapop - 13th
mynamescharly - 19th​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​ 
*2009*​ 
*January*
smileycelerys - 1st
anglcmama - 7th
Blonde_Mommy - 8th​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​ 
*February*​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​ 
*March*​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​ 
*April*​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​ 
*May*​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​ 
*June*​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​ 
*July*​ 
*https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif*​ 
*August*​ 
https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​ 


https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/ththstork.gif​ 

Updated to Page 9


----------



## Wobbles

:confused:


----------



## Wobbles

Oh I get it :rofl:

Is this just for Mummies in the teen section?


----------



## xCherylx

Yeah think so :)


----------



## Tam

Yessssssssssssssssss :dohh: hence Teen Pregnancy forum! :lol:


----------



## marmite

Hye im new, and due 4th Feb, its a girl :hi:


----------



## Wobbles

Mine looks nicer than yours!
:tease:


----------



## Tam

:shock:


Your wot?!?!?!? :wacko:


----------



## Wobbles

My due dates thread is prettier lol!


----------



## Tam

marmite said:


> Hye im new, and due 4th Feb, its a girl :hi:

Hello babe! :hi:

Welcome to Baby and Bump!

Congratulations on a little girl!

Consider yourself added! x


----------



## Tam

Wobbles said:


> Mine looks nicer than yours!
> :tease:

You are only jealous, have seen what stupid time I compiled this thread, which therefore makes it a work in progress!! :lolly:


----------



## mommy2raven

Hey found out im havin a girl so i can be changed to officially be on the pink team xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Wobbles

Tam need to make sure this thread is for the girls in teens due date thats all ;)

Not jealous btw *giggles*


----------



## xKimx

Heyy :D Mine should be blue :D:D its a boyyyyy :D


----------



## mommyat18

I am due May 12 and it's a little boy!!


----------



## GAURDIANANGEL

lol. i am due june 10th
they changed my due date =]
& its a boy


----------



## tarni08

hia im new n im due on tha 10th ov june! find out wat am havin on tha 22nd! xx:happydance:


----------



## mommy2raven

Hi Tam is it ok if I use one of your baby on the way pink storks for my sig???


----------



## YummyMummy

Tam said:


> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/babystorkboy_expat.gifhttps://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/babystorkgreen2_expat.gifhttps://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/babygirlstork_expat.gifhttps://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/babystorkboy_expat.gifhttps://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/babystorkgreen2_expat.gifhttps://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/babygirlstork_expat.gif​
> 
> Hello Girls :hi:​
> This is the all new updated *Teens* Due date list.........if you want to be added or want baby's sex high-lighted in the appropriate colour reply to this thread! ​
> Good Luck girls, and enjoy your pregnancies! :happydance:​
> Pink - Girl
> Blue - Boy
> Green - Don't know / Suprise​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​
> *Jan*
> duejan19th - 14th
> Nikkinoonoo - 14th
> Specialbump - 17th
> YummyMummy2be - 21st
> jenny873 - 30th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​
> *Feb*
> marmite - 4th
> xarlenex - 14th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​
> *March*
> mamii2be18 - 7th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​
> *April*
> Goldlion - 13th
> amy - 16th
> xxleannexx - 16th
> Mommy2Raven -24th ​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​
> *May*
> Maria+Cookie - 3rd
> KimxNxBeggsy - 5th
> Lisa - 9th
> mommyat18 - 12th
> Mandy18 - 20th
> xCherylx - 20th
> toriaaaaTRASH - 25th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​
> *June*
> GAURDIANANGEL - 10th
> tarni08 - 10th
> Sarah_16x - 21st
> Yummymummy - 27th
> Carolinecourt - 30th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​
> *July*
> Mommie2Be08 - 3rd
> Rache16+Bump - 9th
> Ellianna - 12th
> Holly - 17th
> Teen-Mum-16 - 19th
> Babyybounces - last week in July
> mommy2B - 28th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​
> *August*
> xgemmax - 1st
> Princess_t - 8th
> Candy - Aug 9th
> Carrie J - august 10th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​
> *September*​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​
> *October*​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​
> *November*​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​
> *December*​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/ththstork.gif​



my due dates changed 2 20th :dohh:


----------



## xarlenex

Can you highlight mines green? A Little surprise for us :) thanks x


----------



## Tam

mommy2raven said:


> Hi Tam is it ok if I use one of your baby on the way pink storks for my sig???

 
Yeah thats fine hun! 

I have put it in your siggy, but you will have to play around with it and move it as you like. x


----------



## CharliesMammy

Hi, can I be put on here :) I'm due 18th.. Yep.. i'm classed as 1 day overdue :(:(


----------



## CharliesMammy

January 18th that is lol


----------



## YummyMummy2be

Hey hun, how r u?
Im 17 nd due 21st Jan so not much between us :)
If u wanna chat feel free to msg me
x


----------



## CharliesMammy

Hi yummymummy! Yeah, i'm 16 and due well yesterday. Pretty gutted he ain't arrived yet. I've only just signed up to this so not too arty farty on how it all works! :D Am good though, just tierd, you?


----------



## YummyMummy2be

Am gud ta hun.
Wat u up2?
Am gettin really impatient now nd not over due lol
No it took me some gettin used to lol but got there
x


----------



## CharliesMammy

Lol. Am just sat in kitchen feeling sorry for myself. Need to let steam off and calm myself down. OH doing my pissing head in :( looking after my niece, Yes my sister is so nice..on my due date "BABYSITTING!"


----------



## CharliesMammy

Woops pressed post... Add on to the end... What bout you hun? x


----------



## Tam

Updated! :)


----------



## Lauren_16

Im having a boy, and he's due 13th March :)
x


----------



## goldlion

:pink: for me, Tam! :) 

Looks like April is turning out to be quite the pink month!


----------



## maddiwatts19

Hi! im new to all this!! im 19 and 7 weeks pregnant, due 2nd September, cant wait!!! :D 
xx


----------



## Tasha18

Im due september 24th


----------



## goldlion

mummy_watts said:


> Hi! im new to all this!! im 19 and 7 weeks pregnant, due 2nd September, cant wait!!! :D
> xx

Sept 2 is my birthday :)


----------



## missjess

I'm 19 and due in April! (April 16) 
It's a boy !


----------



## Tam

mummy_watts said:


> Hi! im new to all this!! im 19 and 7 weeks pregnant, due 2nd September, cant wait!!! :D
> xx

Our 1st September baby for the Teens section!!!!! :happydance:



missjess said:


> I'm 19 and due in April! (April 16)
> It's a boy !

You join 3 others with your due date and are our first boy in April :dance:



ALL UPDATED! x


----------



## ThatGirl

*fingers crossed* I'll be under November/December :D x


----------



## MrzLewis

*IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! New Due Date June, 29, 2008*

:crib: :cloud9: :rain: :blue:


----------



## Tam

Updated!! :)


----------



## vicky9207

hiya plz put my name on the due date.
baby boy due 15 feb


----------



## Tam

Updated!


----------



## vicky9207

thanks for putting my name up


----------



## Sarah_16x

heya im due june 21st its already up just to say im having a girl :)


----------



## Tam

You're welcome Vicky! :)

Updated!


----------



## AppleBlossom

hey, i'm due 29th june but i don't know what i'm having yet! =]


----------



## Xbryoni&bumpX

Xbryoni&bumpX August 7th


----------



## Megan

hey im new!! due date is the 16th feb. cant wait! =D


----------



## xCherylx

Found out its a boy :)


----------



## carmenR

Due Oct 18th ... donno what it is yet though!


----------



## x-amy-x

I'm due June 14th .. am not finding out the sex :-D


----------



## Tam

carmenR said:


> Due Oct 18th ... donno what it is yet though!

 
You are our first October baby!!!! :happydance:

Updated! x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Just realised I never put my due date down here! I'm 19, due April 8th - can't wait! :D


----------



## Tam

All done!! :)


----------



## yumm_ymummy

joanne - 17 august


Tam said:


> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/babystorkboy_expat.gifhttps://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/babystorkgreen2_expat.gifhttps://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/babygirlstork_expat.gif​
> 
> Hello Girls :hi:​
> This is the all new updated *Teens* Due date list.........if you want to be added or want baby's sex high-lighted in the appropriate colour reply to this thread! ​
> Good Luck girls, and enjoy your pregnancies! :happydance:​
> Pink - Girl
> Blue - Boy
> Green - Don't know / Suprise​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​
> *Jan*
> _ duejan19th - Born 15th _:pink:
> Nikkinoonoo - 14th
> :pink: Specialbump - Born 17th :pink:
> CharliesMammy - 18th
> _ YummyMummy2be - Born 24th _:pink:
> jenny873 - 30th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​
> *Feb*
> marmite - 4th
> xarlenex - 14th
> vicky9207 - 15th
> Megan - 16th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​
> *March*
> mamii2be18 - 7th
> Lauren_16 - 13th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​
> *April*
> TashaAndBump - 8th
> Goldlion - 13th
> amy - 16th
> xxleannexx - 16th
> missjess - 16th
> Mommy2Raven -24th ​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​
> *May*
> Maria+Cookie - 3rd
> KimxNxBeggsy - 5th
> Lisa - 9th
> mommyat18 - 12th
> Mandy18 - 20th
> xCherylx - 20th
> toriaaaaTRASH - 25th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​
> *June*
> GAURDIANANGEL - 10th
> tarni08 - 10th
> alteasdale - 14th
> Yummymummy - 20th
> Sarah_16x - 21st
> Mommie2Be08 - 29th
> bexy_22 - 29th
> Carolinecourt - 30th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​
> *July*
> Rache16+Bump - 9th
> Ellianna - 12th
> Holly - 17th
> Teen-Mum-16 - 19th
> Babyybounces - last week in July
> mommy2B - 28th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​
> *August*
> xgemmax - 1st
> Xbryoni&bumpX - 7th
> Princess_t - 8th
> Candy - Aug 9th
> Carrie J - august 10th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectgirl_expat.gif​
> *September*​
> mummy_watts - 2nd
> Tasha18 - 24th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​
> *October*
> carmenR - 18th​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expect_expat.gif​
> *November*​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/expectboy_expat.gif​
> *December*​
> https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Pregnancy/ththstork.gif​


----------



## vicky9207

i had my baby boy on the 17th.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Hiya, My names up for the 14th Jan, but I'm not due till 14th june and I'm 30 :s sorry if I've caused some confusion somewhere I really dont remember posting in the teen thread, maybe just my baby brain tho lol. xXx


----------



## nikky0907

Hi,may I be the second october baby?I'm due on October 8th...


----------



## lfc_sarah

Could i be added............

Boy...

8th June


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Heyaa Will You Change Mine To Blue Pleaseee = ]


----------



## Amy-Lea

amy-lea, due april 16th with a baby girl.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'm Lea, I'm due august 16th but don't know the sex yet


----------



## xjade_edenx

hiya im new n due on the 12th april :)


----------



## solly+podge

hey, im green and due about july the 4/5 :)


----------



## ella170

due 6th november!


----------



## holly

due 16th of october :hi:


----------



## NatalieB

_Im due on the 3rd November _


----------



## Jodie__x

Im due 13th November:)


----------



## Zanny

I'm due 22nd November :D


----------



## vicky9207

hey would u write born 4 me 17th feb! thanks


----------



## TashaAndBump

Ooh forgot to say I need to be crossed off this list! - Had my beautiful baby girl on the 27th March 2008 at 8.30pm. Her name is Anna, she was tiny and weighed in at 6lbs 1oz.

Mummy and Daddy are completely over the moon. :D


----------



## Wobbles

Updated girls


----------



## 7WZ

13th oct


----------



## Blob

28th of October seems like aaaggges away


----------



## mummy2b

*Hiya, I'm Alex. I am expecting a little girl on the 29th May!!! xxxx*
:pink:


----------



## Emma.Gi

I'm due on the 15th November.


----------



## Novbaby08

could you add me too, November 22nd my name is Ally


----------



## sao

hey can i be added please. I'm due on the 7th of oct :D


----------



## mrs-mickeyd2b

im due 6th december..dont know what it is yet. its 2 early to tell :( xx


----------



## Blonde_Mommy

hey im new...
im due January 8


----------



## pandapop

Hi there 

I am due 13th December


----------



## Roxie

hi 


im due on the 22nd of october



a day after the babys dads birthday 




XXX


----------



## anglcmama

I am due on the 7th of january.


----------



## Tam

*ALL* *updated.........*


----------



## trishawootton

can you add me please im having a boy and hes due on the 16th of september thankyou x


----------



## mynamescharly

Hey 
Im due 19th December ;D 

I dont know what it is yet. but cant wait to find out!!


----------



## alice&bump

I'm due 1st Nov! can you add me please


----------



## yumm_ymummy

Joanne - August 16th


----------



## smileycelerys

can you add me im due 1st January 2009. dont know the sex yet tho.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

oh ! can i go on there :)! ? 

having a boy on the 6th of June ! ... you best get moving or ill pop b4 u update it ! ;) xxx


----------



## tone

Little Boy Due October 13th :D


----------



## Tiff123

Hi,

Im due december 11th congrats to ppl who have already had there baby.

:)


----------

